# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Norte >  Crecida Febrero - marzo 2010

## fjag86

La semana pasada no entendía muy bien porqué la mayoría de los pantanos gallegos habían bajado el nivel, algunos hasta dejarlos por debajo del 30% de su capacidad. Suponía que era por la previsión de lluvias pero lo veía un poco exagerado.
   Pues visto las precipitaciones que se están produciendo en toda la comunidad desde hace días, y que la previsión de la AEMET es que siga igual como mínimo hasta el miércoles 3, hay que aplaudir la decisión de los responsables de la confederación.
    Aún así se están produciendo algunas inundaciones de escasa importancia. Pero seguramente este fin de semana o la semana próxima veamos desbordamientos más serios.
    Sólo se pueden conseguir datos en tiempo real de los embalses del Miño y sus afluentes, del resto (Galicia Costa) hasta el martes no podremos saber nada. Os paso unos links:

http://194.224.175.148/minosil/index.../area:CAL/acc:

http://194.224.175.148/minosil/index.../datos/resumen

http://194.224.175.148/minosil/index...enPluviometria

El Belesar que es la primera presa del Miño está subiendo muy ráido de nivel y pronto soltará gran cantidad de agua al resto de emblases de la cuenca ya llenos.

   Saludos

----------


## Xuquer

Muchas veces las cosas no son lo que parecen  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Nos ponemos nerviosos enseguida y las cosas *casi* siempre tienen un porqué, salu2  :Wink:

----------


## sergi1907

Hola,
Según acabo de oir en Galicia se ha activado la alerta roja. Ya veremos pero según el radar llueve bastante

Un saludo

----------


## fjag86

Yo también lo vi en la tele, pero la alerta roja es por oleaje y acaba ahora a las 9.

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/avisos

----------


## sergi1907

> Yo también lo vi en la tele, pero la alerta roja es por oleaje y acaba ahora a las 9.
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/avisos


Seguramente que sea así, pero con dos niños gritando sólo he oído la palabra alerta roja. Mejor así

Un saludo

----------

